# connecter un ipod touch en 3G



## titof34 (27 Janvier 2011)

salut a vous tous !
voici ma question :
j'ai un telephone portable qui ce connecte a internet en 3G et qui possede le WIFI et de l'autre coté un futur achat d'un ipod touch 4G de 36 Go et je souhaiterai savoir si par le WIFI du ipod en le connectant au wifi de mon phone portable je pourrais utiliser ca connection 3G  pour aller sur le net avec mon ipod touch ???
merci


----------



## KhrisK (28 Janvier 2011)

Tout dépend du téléphone,
généralement, il faut accéder à une option _payante_ de l'opérateur, sauf appareil jailbreaké


----------



## titof34 (28 Janvier 2011)

KhrisK a dit:


> Tout dépend du téléphone,
> généralement, il faut accéder à une option _payante_ de l'opérateur, sauf appareil jailbreaké


 
il faut que je jailbreaké le ipod touch ?donc  y a rien a faire sur les phones c'est ca ?


si on jailbreaké peut on revenir a la config d'origine de l'ipod touch en cas de pepin pour le renvoyer a apple ?

merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, 

une restauration rapide avec iTunes remet l'iPod à "zéro", donc pas de soucis de ce côté-ci.

Amicalement,
badmonkeyman


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Titof34, je crois que Apple va résoudre ton problème par la mise a jour IOS 4.3, mais il faut que tu ai un iPhone 3G,3Gs ou 4 par contre.(si tu as un "Androïd" ou autres ce ne sera pas bon)


----------



## titof34 (19 Février 2011)

merci a tous 
finnalement j'ai pris un iphone 4 plus simple et on peut fair plus de chose ! si qqln a des bon  site pour les .ipa sous sydia (apps, games ...)
je suis preneur en MP merci


----------

